

Microsoft Comic Chat Paper (August 4-9 1996) - felipelalli
http://kurlander.net/DJ/Pubs/SIGGRAPH96.pdf

======
flipchart
Wikipedia link[1] and a download page[2] which looks like it belongs in the
era that this paper was published in.

I actually really like the idea behind this, and it seems like it became a
fairly big thing in the 90s with it being bundled with IE 3 - 5. I might just
try it out to see how it performs seeing as I am a budding comic author

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat)
[2]: [http://www.mermeliz.com/cchat.htm](http://www.mermeliz.com/cchat.htm)

~~~
felipelalli
I used it a lot, that's why I made my research. I was surprised to found it
and more surprise that we don't have anything similar nowdays.

